# Any advice on dedusters & mobile suction devices?



## annikabee (Oct 26, 2016)

Hello, 

I’m new here and I was looking for advice on *dedusters* because my uncle’s carpenter business is looking for a mobile deduster and I’d like to help him. Does anyone know whether  this deduster or this one  is a better option? They are both build for wood extraction and air filtration, but we don’t know which is superior. Can you look at them and help me out please?

Thank you. Best regards,

Laura


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

Welcome to the site.

I can't help you with your question, though.


----------



## WesTex (Jan 5, 2014)

*Any advice on dedusters &amp; mobile suction devices?*

Nor can I. I never heard of a deduster. Sorry. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

